# All those who miscarried naturally



## maccy

I am waiting for a natural miscarriage I am 10 + 2 now and baby stopped developing I think at around 6 weeks (I have just a sac) although when I had scan at 8 + 3 it had grown slightly. Last night I had some cramps nothing a wheat bag couldn't sort then today started bleeding not a lot mainly noticable when I wipe and it's a bit mucusy (sorry if tmi) Just wondering if this is the start and how long it took you all to get from this stage to passing the baby/sac as i started bleeding three weeks back but then it stopped they said this may have been caused by a blood clot that has now healed, so I am guessing that this is it. Absolutly bricking it, soo nervous and on my own with daughter at the mo so hope it don't get worse. Thanks ladies. Mwh :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

everyone has such a different experience, though we all share in the emotional turmoil that it brings.

for me, i had some of the mucus stuff, then blood, and extreme stomach pains (which i am now told are similar to contractions). I then bled for 12 days, though only when i went to the toilet (sorry if tmi).

I was 10 weeks too, though am glad that i didn't 'see' anything.

how old is your daughter - and have you got any friends to help you through this?

we're always here too....

:hugs:


----------



## maccy

My daughters 4 but my husband will be home in a few hours, thank God, I am hoping that this is it now as the waiting is so hard. I've heard and read some awful stories bout going it alone, but I'm trying to stay focused and in control. x


----------



## Tiffers

Hun, First, so sorry for you loss. I know that this is such a devastating experience. :hugs: We are here for you whenever you need us. Surround yourself with family and friends.

I had a natural miscarriage at about 7 weeks. I started bleeding just a little bit of bright red blood and mucus, but within 2 days it had turned to lots of dark red clots, stringy material, and blood. I had a lot of very strong stomach pains through the whole thing (especially while passing the clots). 

I do have a friend (not trying to make you worry but I think it would help to know) who miscarried about the same time as me. She bled for about 10 hours, then stopped. Then nothing happened and she waited for about 5 weeks, and then ended up getting a D&C because the baby was just not naturally aborting. Have you been to your doctor to make sure everything is okay and if they suggest further action? 

Hang in there hun. This is so hard, I know. :hugs:


----------



## maccy

Yeah I went last Fri and everything is fine, (well you know what I mean) I chose to do it naturall,y so been waiting since then. Thanks ladies just trying to prepare myself. x


----------



## buffycat

as long as you are not alone that is the main thing. Just look after yourself too, my hubby felt so powerless, but him just hold me through all the pain meant so much. I admit i had a strong painkiller, and a hot water bottle. But if you want to stay in control, then you can. Breathing exercises helped me too (i'm a musician).

:hugs:


----------



## Tracey2008

I have had 3 natural miscarriages now and each time its starting with slight spotting like the beginning of AF then the bleeding has got heavier and then the tummy cramps have come along. I have been lucky I suppose as I only had bad cramps for about an hour and passed some big clots. I knew each time when everything had come away as the cramps would then settle and the bleeding would slow down. I was nine weeks when we lost our first and had seen a heartbeat and I knew instantly as the contraction cramps were just like I remembered when being in labour. My other two losses were early on at 5 weeks and I didnt bleed as heavy with those. I bled for 5 days with each of my miscarriages and my cycle went back to normal. I was pregnant with our son within 3 weeks of our second miscarriage.

I sadly had a miscarriage in March bled for 5 days and then 28 days later AF arrived. Take it easy and rest if you can easier said than done with little ones I know. Big hugs x


----------



## dizzynic

Hi my miscarriage started out the same as yours mucousy blood just when i wiped then on the 4th day it got really heavy for about an hour and clots came away then bleed after that was like a medium flow period the bleeding went on for 8 days in total the only pain i got was really mild cramp on first day of bleeding for 5 minutes then no more pain until the day that i stopped bleeding where i got really strong cramps that took my breath away take care and have as much rest as you can hard i know when you have a child to look after already my kids were my ray of sunshine and helped me through when i lost my baby they kept me busy and it helped me cope xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm so sorry for your loss... and that you've been waiting for so long for it all to be over (physically at least).

I didn't know I was miscarrying at first - my husband suspected it and made me go to the hospital (we had thought I might be pregnant but hadn't done a test). I was having severe abdominal cramps and heavy bleeding.. I had hoped it was just a bad period but tests at the hospital confirmed I had levels of HCG in my blood, which, when checked again later on were slightly lower so dropping - I was definately miscarrying. They sent me down to ultrasound where they told me that my uterus was empty and the miscarriage had been complete. My cervix was closed and I just had to wait for the bleeding to stop. It took about a month. Mostly bright - dark blood with some rather large clots in it... started on Thursday 15th February 2007... was bleeding on-and-off until the end of March :(

I hope things get moving for you soon and all this pain and bleeding can be over, leaving you free to start healing emotionally... I found I couldn't even BEGIN to heal mentally or emotionally while I was still bleeding and the evidence was there every day - it was like a little bit of my baby falling away every minute and it couldn't be over until it stopped :cry:

Big :hug: to you, hun. You're in my thoughts :hugs: x


----------

